# What's your favourite breed of dog?



## Harlequin (Feb 10, 2010)

I DON'T WANT ANYONE TO COME IN HERE WITH A BIG POST ABOUT HOW "PUREBREDS ARE EVIL!!!!" AND ALL THAT JAZZ. I DON'T CARE AND IT TOTALLY ISN'T THE FOCUS OF THE THREAD. IF YOU WANT TO BE BUTT-HURT ABOUT THE ISSUE, GO HAVE SRS DISCUSSION ON IT SOMEWHERE ELSE. THIS THREAD IS FOR HAPPY PICTURES OF PRETTY DOGS. 

kk?

k.

SO!

What's your favourite breed of dog? Pictures, plz.

A recently-discovered by still much-loved breed of mine is the leonberger:







Leonbergers are _gorgeous_ dogs. I've never met one so I can't say much for personality or anything but they _look_ stunning.

Of course a long-time favourite of mine is the bull mastiff:







We used to have two bull mastiffs. They were _so stupid_ but really, really adorable. <3


----------



## surskitty (Feb 10, 2010)

Mutts are healthier and it's better to adopt a dog than to buy a purebred.


That said, I have three Italian Greyhounds.  Mine don't seem to have the standard temperament at _all_, but hey!  (My dogs bark a lot and we've never had problems of them breaking their legs or anything like that even though we're not very careful with them and they like being near the ceiling.  So!  They're also not skittish at all.)


----------



## Adriane (Feb 10, 2010)

Long-haired chihuahuas.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 10, 2010)

At the moment, my favorite breed is the Golden Retriever, mostly because I have one and he is 'teh cuteness' as you kids say.

I also really like Yorkshires. 8>


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2010)

Mutts are freaking adorable, to boot. The scruffy type.

AND NOW, TERRIERS.

RATTERRIERSGO







I love them. A lot. Because I have two. Wonderfully intelligent little hunters, high energy, verrrry sturdy. And super affectionate and fun. Hearts.

But I also love bigger dogs! Like pit bulls! 






And boxers...






And aussies.






Aaand Tycho.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 10, 2010)

Aesthetically, I love Irish wolfhounds. The idea of me actually having one is hilarious, though, as it'd be twice as tall as I am. 

I'm also partial to red (or Irish) setters, weimaraners, golden cocker spaniels, bassets, huskies and (somewhat oddly) dalmatians.

Temperament-wise, I like labradors and retrievers.

I don't like alsatians, rottweilers or dobermanns very much ):


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2010)

Aww, rotties and dobermans are adorable. :| All the 'scary' dogs are the sweetest things on the planet.

Also dalmatians and poodles are just giant doofuses. They look pretty and then promptly do something really silly and you just go pfft. They're also both extremely soft.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 10, 2010)

Verne said:


> Aww, rotties and dobermans are adorable. :| All the 'scary' dogs are the sweetest things on the planet.


You'd be surprised how many people say that to me. If I may be completely melodramatic for a moment, I usually tell them that they can say that after they've had 56 stitches in 6 wounds and look like this.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 10, 2010)

American Eskimos for the <3


----------



## J.T. (Feb 10, 2010)

Siberian huskies and shiba inus.

I am not at all biased by the fact that I'm getting a shiba pup next week.

EDIT: orite pics.

Husky:





honestly you should know what one looks like already but :|

Shiba inu:


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> You'd be surprised how many people say that to me. If I may be completely melodramatic for a moment, I usually tell them that they can say that after they've had 56 stitches in 6 wounds and look like this.


That's _entirely_ different. I should have been clearer; they're _usually_ sweethearts. Just like any other dog they can be horrible or fabulous ... shame you had a bad experience :c

(also next time someone asks about the scars say you fought cancer with your fists. or a bear.)


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 10, 2010)

german shepherds, irish wolfhounds and scotty dogs <3  I also love australian sheepdogs but they can all look completely different so


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 10, 2010)

Maltese/ Maltese Silky for me. I don't really know much about any other dogs though so I can't really say o.o


----------



## Minish (Feb 10, 2010)

Wolfhounds, alsatians and red setters are all gorgeous. <3 Just _look_ at a red setter:







That being said... dogs scare me a bit. :/ I don't like going near anything that looks as dangerous as most big dogs do.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Jolty (Feb 10, 2010)

PUGS omg they're so cute and squishy and weird looking






lookit how cute they are as puppies too ghfjkghfg






I also love dalmations but who doesn't


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 10, 2010)

HERE, HAVE SOME BASSET HOUNDS.



























Of course, I love my fatass Beagle/Baset/and-maybe-Foxhound mix too.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 10, 2010)

Italian Greyhounds and English Bull Terriers are my absolute favourites, but I really like Border Terriers, German Shepherds (_we are not living in World War Two they are not alsatians_) and Rottweilers too!


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 10, 2010)

berner sennen, st bernard


----------



## Flareth (Feb 10, 2010)

Here have some chihuahua pictures.....those are my faves right now...



















And a picture of a dachshund...they are also adorable :D


----------



## spaekle (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm normally not a dog person at all, but seriously:







Bichon frise!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 12, 2010)

Rottweilers. Rottweilers Rottweilers omfg _Rottweilers_. Black and tan is the single most gorgeous dog coloration _ever_ fff  why don't all animals come like that













_the faaaace_

Dobermanns and other similarly-colored dogs are nice, too, but I just adore Rotties like what. There are at least two or three in my neighborhood and I want to steal them and keep them.

And it sucks that you were attacked, Danni, but difficult as it is you really shouldn't let one bad experience color your opinion of an entire breed. :( Rottweilers are the absolute sweetest dogs in the world as long as the owner has half an idea what he/she is doing and isn't a jackass. I was almost mauled by a huge Dobermann when I was nine, and I don't hold it against them--sure, the individual dog was a menace and I hope that wherever that family moved to they kept the damn thing under control, but it was just the one dog. :/

...actually, the only dogs that have done serious damage to me were small and annoying and yappy where the Dobie just knocked me down and was pulled off before he could eat me... I _do_ dislike smaller dogs, although that's not so much because I've nearly had my hand gnawed off twice as it is because if I wanted something small that you can't roughhouse with I'd get a cat. :> I know, I know, they're still dogs _but they're not_ fff dogs are supposed to be big.


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my god I KNOW! Small dogs are terrible, they're like cats but louder. Big dogs plz. <3


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 12, 2010)

AKITA INU FTW


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> AKITA INU FTW


=D =D Agreed! Though I also love Shetland sheepdogs thanks to nintendogs. Oh, and I love huskys too. ^^


----------



## Chaon (Feb 21, 2010)

TAMASKANS!!!!


----------



## Ven (Feb 21, 2010)

Siberian Huskys for the win!


----------



## Amphacham (Feb 28, 2010)

German Shepherds! Always had a fetish for those. Our neighbour just got himself a puppeh, and I just want to squeal every time I see it!
The Dobermann and the American Bulldog are also on my want-list. But really, big dogs in general are awesome. Small ones are just a pest.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know anything about dog breeds but our family used to look after a cocker spaniel (few weeks a year until he died) and he was the friendliest thing ever, really lovable.





Looked exactly like that.

I like the name "doberman".. but pretty indifferent to the actual dogs.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Aw man, I love those dogs too! XD The person I used to babysit for had a really affectionate one.


----------



## departuresong (Mar 1, 2010)

English springer spaniel (which I own)







Long-haired chihuahua (which I will own)


----------



## Wargle (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the Labrador (Mostly Yellow and Chocolate but Blacks are okay!), Beagle, Dalmation, Siberian Husky, and Alaskan Malamute.

Most should know what these dogs look like. Except for the Malamute.

The Malamute is closely related ot the Siberian Husky and look like it.

Alaskan Malamute:






Siberian Husky:






See why they are mistaken?

malamutes are larger and generally more aggressive. Huskies are kinder to strangers.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 3, 2010)

Brock said:
			
		

> Blacks are okay!


*cough*

... Scottish Terriers are _amazing_.


----------



## Lucas666 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like mutts. They are gererally cuter, a decent size (to big to fit in the vacuum, to small to allow me to go through the car-pool lane) and are most often healthier.











Except for this one
|
|
V


----------



## Adriane (Mar 4, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> Long-haired chihuahua (which I will own)


ilu


----------



## Chopsuey (Mar 4, 2010)

Eh. Cats are better anyway. 

(^-,-^) <-- MEOW!   

But, I'd have to say golden retrievers. Or Siberian Huskies.


----------



## Mewtwo (Mar 7, 2010)

I love Huskies, any kind of Shepard 1 2, Collies, and OMG MUTTS


----------



## octobr (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucas, that last one is not a mutt. Most of the ugly dog contestants are chinese crested, and they tend to have prominent dental issues like that.


----------



## see ya (Mar 22, 2010)

Australian Shepherds are one of the most loyal dogs in existence. You so much as sneeze and they're right there, nuzzling your hand and making sure you're okay. They're drop-dead gorgeous, too. And so athletic. And intelligent. 

















Of course, I love West Highland White Terriers, too. My Westie is the sweetest dog I've ever known. She's got the terrier spirit without the aggression. She can be kind of ADD sometimes, though. Also, Westies are impossibly adorable. 



















Harlequin said:


> Oh my god I KNOW! Small dogs are terrible, they're like cats but louder. Big dogs plz. <3


Aww, come on now. The only reason small dogs are worse is that they tend to be owned by idiots who use them as substitutes for children and spoil them. Under the hands of a competent dog owner, they're no different than large dogs.


----------



## Dave Strider (Mar 22, 2010)

I love Boxers (Probably 'cause I have one) and Pugs. So cute!


----------

